# More pictures of my buddy Jerry Lee



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Because we all know how much everyone HATES to see puppy pictures...right????

Jerry Lee after some hard playing, looking for a place to nap:









There he found a spot:









really...seriously...you're going to start with the camera again!:









playing with her nylabone(actually my schnauzer's nylabone but they share pretty good):









Jerry Lee at the doctor's, waiting for his vet to come in:


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Omg...soooooo adorable.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

super cute


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

just beautiful!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

very handsome lil bugger!


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I love the fourth picture..........beautiful puppy.

Too me there is question that is hard to answer.......In the human/German Shepherd relationship.......who owns who? 

I am sure for those of us who have enjoyed relationships with our GSD,s .......will say they have owner our hearts.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

They have a hold on our hearts, no question about it.

He is one adorable pup!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

LIKE :thumbup:


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you he sure has been a special puppy so far and we are all in love. Even my 6 year old, who is afraid of dogs, loves him. He took right to the parents too when we saw them wasn't afraid at all and the parents were very calm with him. So we love him a lot already can't say I love him more than my mini schnauzer but I love them both in their own ways.


----------

